# Will be going to live abroad for a while - what to do about regular maintenance?



## SwampBuggie (Jun 9, 2003)

I will be going abroad for a while, and hence will not be using my 2003 1.8T Jetta Wagon much. I plan on coming home maybe once a year for a month or so, in which I would put on maybe 1-2K miles on the car. It could take a me a few years to put on 5000 miles! The climate is Gulf Coast, so would not be a problem with the cold.

As this is not normal, I'm wondering how I should approach the lubrication schedule (and all maintenance for that matter.) The car currently has about 146K miles.

I don't have comprehensive/collision insurance, and GEICO lets me put the car on hiatus, so there will be basically no cost for the car when I am gone.  I had once gone 6 months w/o driving, and I didn't seem to lose any sense of driving, so I don't think that will be an issue.


----------

